# Ambient lighting - F10/F11



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

Hi

I've got a 2012 F10.

Has anyone found out how to get the ambient interior lighting to stay on high brightness regardless of the brightness of the instrument cluster/Navi screen?

I've tried several tips from the forum, but nothing seems to really work 

Thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Do you tried this way?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8139899&postcount=17

CU Oliver


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

Kinda... I cannot find "3045 COLOUR_SWITCH" under FRM. 

Known issue or differences between model years? I have a 2012...

Thank you


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Should be a question of the i-step and/or the built-year from the car. Pre-LCI could not switched anything and a F10 from 2012 is a pre-LCI.

CU Oliver


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

So that means that a pre-CLI cannot separate the ambient interior lighting? 

I can live with that... just kinda nice to settle it once and for all


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

So once you boost-up the min ambient light, you can adjust it even higher with the dash wheel?


----------

